# questions about intact infant penis



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

hey all, I mainly read on MDC and don't talk much








My dh and I have an intact son thanks to the links and information I found on this forum. Before I started reading and asking questions about circumcision, I did not know it was not medically necessary.

I'm a little embarrassed to ask this question- my son's penis is a lot longer than the few male infants I've been around for diaper changes. Each of those boys were circ'd. Is an intact infant usually much bigger than circumcised infants? In all the reading I did I saw adult comparisons but never actually came across comparison photos of infants, and am just wondering.

And a second question- I've read about the importance of not retracting, but for my son I don't even see how I could retract anything. The urethral opening is visible, there is no loose skin. So does that just change with time, or might he have very tight skin? Let me know if I'm not making any sense. I don't have anyone in "real life" to ask!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Adult intact are longer so I assume baby ones are too, but I haven't gone around with a ruler.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawkeyemama* 
And a second question- I've read about the importance of not retracting, but for my son I don't even see how I could retract anything. The urethral opening is visible, there is no loose skin. So does that just change with time, or might he have very tight skin? Let me know if I'm not making any sense. I don't have anyone in "real life" to ask!









Are you sure thats the urethral opening and not the sphincter?


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

I've noticed with my DS his "doodle whop" is usually on the bigger side, I have no other intact kids to compare to so umm...I dunno.

As for your second question, DS foreskin was very tight as a baby and maybe by the time he was 6 months old it has started to loosen. He is by no means able to retract but it's umm, more floppy.







HTH


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The intact penis does look longer from what I have seen but it can vary greatly from boy to boy. In general tho the circ'd boys I have seen there penis tends to stick straight out almost with only a tiny bit of the shaft visible and the head up like a mushroom. But ds's hangs down so it looks quiet a bit bigger.

If you can actually see the opening in the glans of the penis than your ds has a shorter foreskin. But if the opening you are refering to in the sphincter then I am not sure what you mean. The foreskin can be tight around the glans or it can be long and have a lot or a little overhang. Either is totally normal.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

My boys' penii definately look longer than the circ'd boys I've changed. Part of that I think is the fact the foreskin hangs down past the glans, making it look like the sphincter that holds the foreskin closed is the "end" of his penis.

Though, I would expect intact guys to be bigger than if they had been cut. Cutting part of it off makes it smaller right?


----------



## SantaMonica (Dec 21, 2007)

My son definitely looks bigger than other babies I've seen. His doctor even joked about it - "he's definitely in the 95th percentile for that". I think a lot of it has to do with the foreskin, which in his case does extend past the glans. But who knows, maybe circ'ing them stunts the growth!


----------



## TrippyLongstocking (Feb 27, 2007)

my son has a long whanger too








but i have seen uncirc'd and circ'd that compare and dont...every penis is different and you shouldnt be able to see up it yet.. it should be tight


----------



## cherri0196 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh yes my DS is VERY well inendowed compared to the other (circ'ed) babies i have seen every single one of them. Maybe TMI but its at least 1 1/2 inches. and hes only 1. ;-) Im sure it does have something to do with the foreskin overlapping the glands but i can see the outline of where the head ends (like through the skin) and even if he was circ'ed i think it would still be pretty "out there". Who knows?? but all the circ.ed babies ive seen their penis' look like little stumps, some with just the head with VERY little - NO shaft and some with overhanging skin (loose circ''s) but none as "big" as my DS.







LOL!!!


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

My little intact nephew's penis looked like an elephant trunk.







:

My little circ'd nephews' looked like chopped off cocktail weenies.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Here is a picture of an intact newborn. At the end (although personally I always think of it as the _middle_, since it doubles back on itself!) is the preputial sphincter, which opens to let urine out and should be closed fairly tightly the rest of the time. This has a pretty good illustration where you can see the preputial sphincter, vs. the glans where you'd find the urethral opening) on a circumcised infant. Warning: further down the page, there are some horrific complications pictures, so don't scroll down unless you are prepared to see that.









Anyway, since the urethral opening is on the glans and is covered by the foreskin, you most likely have not seen that, unless your son has a very short foreskin which does not fully cover the glans.


----------



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the reassurance that his penis is normal! The foreskin must just be very tight/short right now. I'll ask his ped about it to be sure next time we are in, but she has only a few intact patients.

Those complications photos are terrible.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

The foreskin is NOT too tight right now. It's perfectly normal. It will be tight and adhered to the glans until it starts retracting. It's normal, and not something I'd discuss w/ a ped who isn't very familiar w/ intact penises.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

: you very well could run into major problems if you ask about your ds's intact penis with a Dr. who isnt fully knowledgable about normal genitals.


----------



## Raelynn (Apr 7, 2007)

My intact 13mo DS has a HUGE penis compared to the (very) few circ'ed penises I've seen on boys his age (mainly in photos). I have only actually ever seen 1 circ'ed baby boy (a mom in our moms group), and when I saw his poor little red, stump of a penis, I wanted to cry. I felt sick to my stomach, it looked so raw and unnatural.









My DS is not even remotely retractable either. I don't even think he knows he has a penis, so who knows. Im sure it'll happen once he realizes he has something new to play with.


----------



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks- I understand the point about not drawing the doctor's attention to something that probably isn't a problem.
For what it's worth, she encouraged us not to circumcise and had several conversations with me and dh to answer our questions, etc.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

That's good. But I was just wondering about the length of your son's foreskin. Are you seeing the sphincter of the foreskin or the tip of the glans (meatus aka pee slit)? Speaking of photos of circ'd boys... if your son has a naturally short foreskin where a sphincter doesn't exist and the tip of his head was always showing, I probably very well would have come to the conclusion that he was a circ'd boy w/ a very loose circ.


----------



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
That's good. But I was just wondering about the length of your son's foreskin. Are you seeing the sphincter of the foreskin or the tip of the glans (meatus aka pee slit)? Speaking of photos of circ'd boys... if your son has a naturally short foreskin where a sphincter doesn't exist and the tip of his head was always showing, I probably very well would have come to the conclusion that he was a circ'd boy w/ a very loose circ.

I *think* I'm seeing the opening in the glans of the penis but oddly enough just in the couple of days since I posted the question, his skin has become looser and "moves" a little when I clean him.


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Our almost 9 month old is intact. We didn't circ because I didn't feel it was right. However, I didn't know much about the intact penis or care because DH is circ'd.

At our 6 month check-up, (which we were once again pressured to vax - we didn't) our pedi said, "his foreskin is really tight. You need to pull it back like this at bath time. " So we watched while she pulled on foreskin. When we left, DH said to me, "Was she supposed to do that?" And I didn't know.

I feel horrible now that I let her do it and didn't know any better. I assumed that since she's a pedi, she would know what to do.

But, it seemed so strange to watch her do it in the exam room that neither DH or I continued to do it at home.

DS has his 9 month check up coming soon, and DH, after reading this thread said he was going to come and make sure that the pedi DIDN'T get anywhere near DS's penis.


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

I thought I was the only who thought my son's penis was very big compared to all the other circumcised penises that I've seen. My boy has a long foreskin but its still not retractable. Most of the circumcised boys I've seen just seem like that don't have a shaft is just a penis head.


----------

